# Mercedes 416 CDi Top End Engine Rattle



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all again,

Seem to be having problems again (see my earlier post regarding sprintshift)

Just returned from a 3500 mile trip around France and Spain. Our engine was running fine (although I feel it is noisy in comparison to my previous 313CDi) until we climbed the 10,000 feet or so up the Sierra Nevada mountain in Spain.

Upon decending the engine has a very noticible top end rattle though, with no loss of power and or fuel consumption. Due to it being Christmas and new year finding a dealer to check it out was a problem. That and my lack of spanish, valencian, basque or catalunyian -whatever they speak in those parts-.

Despite the problems we managed to return home to Manchester without breakdown.

Was just wondering if anyone on here had any advice or had similar experience before I contact one of those dealer places ?


Just to add it had been service by Enza Manchester 100 miles before our trip and the engine oil level constantly checked and to my knowledge not overfilled.

Regards and "Feliz Año Nuevo" Which may be singular so it may be Felices instead?
Trevor


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel that I am an expert on rattles having owned a great many old cars in my time, however have never managed to be able to own a merc, so can only offer very general advice.

As you noticed this noise after stressing the engine, it is possible that you have 'sheared' the oil molecules and the hydraulic tappets and/or chain tensioner are not now completely 'on stream' .

I suppose a sensible option before you go to the stealership would be to change oil and filter. If the engine has done a considerable mileage, I personally think there is no harm in using the next thicker grade up from that recommended, though please seek confirmation of this.


----------



## terry1956 (May 1, 2005)

*mileage*

Hi there, you have not stated the total mileage of the van, Also when climbing up the hills did you notice a greater rise in engine temp ( I know it goes up on a climb but higher then normal ) How you still got the noice, how old is the oil and filter?? 
I think I would say that if the engine as low miles in total flush the old oil out with flushing oil, and refill using a new filter with a good make synthetic, Please note that you must flash the engine first before using full synthetic.
Now ever if the engine as high miles, like someone has said before change to a thinker oil for older cars. Hope you get it sorted, terry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*"Sheared"*



crossingkeeper said:


> I feel that I am an expert on rattles having owned a great many old cars in my time, however have never managed to be able to own a merc, so can only offer very general advice.
> 
> As you noticed this noise after stressing the engine, it is possible that you have 'sheared' the oil molecules and the hydraulic tappets and/or chain tensioner are not now completely 'on stream' .
> 
> I suppose a sensible option before you go to the stealership would be to change oil and filter. If the engine has done a considerable mileage, I personally think there is no harm in using the next thicker grade up from that recommended, though please seek confirmation of this.


Hello and thanks for th reply to my post. Not sure if this is how I respond but I am not sure what you mean by "sheared" or "on Stream"

Thanks Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: mileage*



terry1956 said:


> Hi there, you have not stated the total mileage of the van, Also when climbing up the hills did you notice a greater rise in engine temp ( I know it goes up on a climb but higher then normal ) How you still got the noice, how old is the oil and filter??
> I think I would say that if the engine as low miles in total flush the old oil out with flushing oil, and refill using a new filter with a good make synthetic, Please note that you must flash the engine first before using full synthetic.
> Now ever if the engine as high miles, like someone has said before change to a thinker oil for older cars. Hope you get it sorted, terry


Hello and thanks for the reply.

The total Mileage of the van is 10,000 Miles at the time of travel.No great rise in temperature (hovered around 85 degs cee). The engine was seviced at 8,500 miles by a Enza truckworld Manchester. You sate "flash" did you mean flush as in your preveious sentence?

Regards
Trev


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: "Sheared"*



teemyob said:


> Hello and thanks for th reply to my post. Not sure if this is how I respond but I am not sure what you mean by "sheared" or "on Stream"
> 
> Thanks Trev


Err...'sheared', oh yes a technical term which I once read about and now try to use at every opportunity :wink:

Oil consists of biggish lumpy molecules which try to get between moving parts to hold them apart. If the oil gets stressed through age or heat the molecules lose their grip, so to speak, and fall apart ( just like folks really :lol: ) the smaller molecules don't keep the metal bits as far apart as before and hence play/ratlles develop.

A mileage of only 10,000 rules out a worn oil pump which otherwise might have been a possibility, but it probably should have had an oil change by now ( service book will say )

Sod's law ( another technical term ) says that the cheapest easiest solution never works, but almost certainly this would be the first thing the dealer would try.

Enjoy your forthcoming trip


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sheared*

Hello,

Thanks Steptoe, the Engine Oil does get "Sheared" up-to around 6,000 miles, dependent on usage, the engine remains sweet. However, anything over this and I guess the constant stress of lugging a constant heavy load aoround europe takes it out on the oil.

A swift oil change soon rid the tappets of rattle. I would recomand an aoil change more regular for all MH'mers regardless of engine tone.

Trev.


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*mercedes cdi rattle*

hi are you sure the rattle is not "diesel knock" try running some injector cleaner in the fuel.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Knock*

Thanks greywiz,

I might give that a try anyway but why would it go away after changing to fresh oil?.

Trev.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi.

can you describe the rattle a bit better.

for example does it seem to be in time with the rpm, does it change when you rev the engine a bit.

is it a harsh mettalic rattle, almost ringing like, or a deep knocking noise.

did the oil warning light ever come on whilst climbing, even flicker or anything like it.

open the oil filler cap (710 cap as we call it ) and does it get louder.

Geoff B


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rattle*



GBrapido said:


> Hi.
> 
> can you describe the rattle a bit better.
> 
> ...


Hello GB,

The rattle is metalic sounds like tappet rattle to me. Was told by MB and my mate who is a Renault Trucks Mechanic that it is normal.

The light(s) never come on and the oil is always kept topped-up. On tick over you cannot tell but when the engine has warmed up and your accelerate you cann hear the tinny tappet sound. Once up at around 55-60mph you cannot hear it so much unless you increase the throttle.

If I change the oil, the noise disapeers for at least 3,000 miles.

Thanks,
Trev.


----------

